# Darford Holistic Zero/G



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone heard of this dog food?

I just discovered it on K9Kuisine.com and it looks pretty good! I've never heard of it. Another Canadian based company but the food is manufactured in Minnesota. They have make treats, which are manufactured in Ohio.

Turkey, Chicken Meal, Peas, Buckwheat, Chicken, Pea Starch, Chicken Fat(preserved naturally with mixed tocopherols), Duck, Salmon Meal, Brewer's Yeast, Tomato Pomace, Salmon Oil, Mysis Shrimp, Alfalfa, Cold Pressed Sunflower Oil, Chelated Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc oxide......copper sulphate, manganous oxide),Sodium Selenite,Calcium Iodate,Kelp,Vitamin Supplements: DL-Alpha Tocopherol...... Source of Vitamin E., Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Thiamine, Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Salt, Chicory Root, Choline Chloride, Dried, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Rosehips, Blueberries, Bilberries,Rosemary Extract

Crude Protein Not Less Than 30%
Crude Fat Not Less Than 15%
Crude Fiber Not More Than 5%
Moisture Not More Than 10%
Carbohydrates N/A from Manufacturer
Calories: ME = 3772 kcal/kg (calculated) or 388 kcal/cup


Darford Industries Ltd. | Home

It's a bit pricey... I'm assuming because it is a new food, and also made in Canada, but it's still less then I could get Orijen around here. 5.5lb on k9cuisine is $20.29.

I like that it doesn't have potato. Sometimes foods are really potato heavy and it just seems like too much. The only other food without potato that I know of is NV Instinct but the fat levels on that food are higher at 22% and also higher calorie. I may give this one a try (as well as continuing feeding Acana)! It actually says my local pet store does carry it.


----------

